# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Salidas seteras

## Delacrua

Abro este tema para ir colocando aqui vuestras salidas en busca de los diferentes tipos de setas.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Delacrua

Cestica de Boletus aereus,el mejor boletus que existe!!!!
Detalle:

Un saludo,David.

----------


## Delacrua

Ya que estamos con los boletus,aqui os dejo la misma cestica pero de Boletus pinophilus.
Detalle:

Un saludo!!

----------


## REEGE

Buena caza delacrua!!
Buena comida te pegaste, no?

----------


## Azuer

> Cestica de Boletus aereus,el mejor boletus que existe!!!!


Totalmente de acuerdo con esa apreciación, para mí, dentro de los boletos y gastronómicamente hablando, es el más fino y exquisito, más aún que el archifamoso "edulis"

Saludos.


Boletus aereus por Emiliovet, en Flickr

----------


## Delacrua

> Buena caza delacrua!!
> Buena comida te pegaste, no?


 Las setas son mi debilidad y comer bien tambien..jejejeej Buenos risotos me he hecho con esos boletus... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Delacrua

El edulis es el más famoso pero no por ello el mejor. Donde esté el aereus....

Preciosos y deliciosos!!!

----------


## Delacrua

Cambiamos de tercio,ahora unas trompetas de los muertos...la trufa de los pobres le llaman tambien ya le da un sabor a los guisos,arroces...buenisima!!!!

 Secando unas pocas...jejejeje

Un saludo!!!

----------

